# بيانات وخرائط لجميع انواع السيارات



## jouini87 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*حياكم الله اما بعد AutoData2006 هو عبارة عن بيانات ومعلومات وخرائط لجميع انواع السيارات من عام 1959 وحتى عام 2006*

*ومن خلال هذا البرنامج بإمكان أي كهربائي او ميكانيكي صيانة السيارات الحديثة يدويا وبواسطة *
*ساعة الفحص دون الحاجة** لاجهزه فحص غالية الثمن كما ويوجد بالبرنامج المواصفات الفنية العالمية لجميع القطع الإلكترونية **للسيارات لتتمكن من **معرفة سلامة كل قطعة*

CD1.part01.rar
​* CD1.part02.rar
CD1.part03.rar
CD1.part04.rar
CD1.part05.rar
CD1.part06.rar
CD1.part07.rar
CD1.part08.rar
CD1.part09.rar
CD1.part10.rar
CD1.part11.rar

 *ومن هنا السي دس 2
CD2.part01.rar
CD2.part02.rar
CD2.part03.rar
CD2.part04.rar
CD2.part05.rar
CD2.part06.rar
CD2.part07.rar
CD2.part08.rar
CD2.part09.rar
CD2.part10.rar
CD2.part11.rar
CD2.part12.rar


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (27 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذه البيانات ، وعلى مشاركاتك المتعددة 
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## malak200029 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

اخى العزيز عند سحب البورت 11 وجد انة بة نواقص فارجو من سيادتكم رفعة مرة اخرىولكم الف شكر


----------



## malak200029 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

اخى العزيز ارجو الرد على طلبى حيث ان البورت11 فى السى دى الثانى يوجد بة مافات ناقصة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hakim1971 (1 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الدارين


----------



## alith (2 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر على البرنامج وجارى التحميل وان شاء الله يشتغل


----------



## aboudi_y (5 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود وأرجو شرح طريقة التشغيل


----------



## abu alnour (18 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر على البرنامج وجارى التحميل وان شاء الله يشتغل ومشكور على هذا المجهود وأرجو شرح طريقة التشغيل


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (18 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## حسين فاضل عبدالله (22 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على هذه البيانات الرائعة


----------



## ammartaha (24 يوليو 2010)

اللهم لاتزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا


----------



## ضياء الدييين (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً يا بشمهندس
بس محتاج طريقة التسطيب
شكراً


----------



## mansoub (4 أغسطس 2010)

اولا الف شكر يا باش مهندسة
لكن البرنامج اللغات اللي فيه الماني وفرنساوي وبرتغالي واسباني وانا معرفش فيهم غير الياباني
ياريت لو في كراك انجليزي لحسن انا مقضيها صور وبس حتي الترجمة مش نافعة


----------



## black88star (6 أغسطس 2010)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــكور على البرامج 
جـــــــــــــــــآري التحميل ..
مشكور


----------



## ASHRAF_AWAD_1979 (10 يونيو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ASHRAF_AWAD_1979 (10 يونيو 2011)

شكرا علي البرنامج وجاري التحميل نامل شرح طريقة العمل


----------



## مازن عزالدين (10 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد الدرب (12 يونيو 2011)

*شَكَرَ الإلهُ لَكْم جَميلَ صَنيعكم وجزاكْمُ الفِرْدَوسَ أرْفَعُ مَنْزِلِ*​ 
*جزاك الله خيرا،،،*​


----------



## fadi2012 (14 يونيو 2011)

مشكوور


----------



## خالد الدرب (20 يونيو 2011)

*Help*

عفواً أخي البرنامج طلع عندي خطأ و عندي ويندوز 7 ومش موجود ضمن خيارات البرنامج
 هل يشتغل عليه؟ أرجو المساعدة :11:وشكراً


----------



## ر.م علي (27 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## a7medtal3at (26 نوفمبر 2013)

يا جماعة انا عندى مشكلة الجزء ال8 و 9 فى السى دى الاول مش رضين يتفك الضغط بتاعهم ارجوكو انا عايز حل للمشكلة دية لانى محتاخ البرنامج دة ضرورى جدا شكرا


----------



## a7medtal3at (26 نوفمبر 2013)

يا جماعة ارجو الرد ارجوكو انا فكيت الضغط بتاع الاجزاء لما اتفكت مطلعليش غير مافين واحد مكتوب عليه adta155b.bin و التانى adta155b.cue بس مفيش اى حاجة تانية انا عايز اعرف اية دة


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (19 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور اخي الفاضل


----------

